# blue?



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

How many different shades of blue is there?

I have seen blue agouti
lilac
blue

but some of the blues seem to vary so much.. do they have different names for the different shades or are some just "bad" blues

I have 4 different blues here, i will get a photo of all 4 if i can to show the difference.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You have it right when you say that many are bad blues (in show terms). There is a leaden gene that you might want to look up. Blue agouti isn't standardised in mice, lilac is blue and chocolate dilution on the same mouse and then you have 'straight' blue. Silver is pink eyed blue.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

what would you say i have here?

show blue
lilac
blue agouti
then a bad blue?? I think was born with the chocolate baby litter

A few pics as its hard to get their colour in un natural light


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I know what you mean about it being hard to get a representative photo of colours. What were the parents? This may help to eliminate certain possibilities and tricks of the monitor :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

These are my comments, speaking only to color and not type:










This is how they appear on my screen, at least.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

well the one with the white on it is from ian so he will know what the parents are...

the satin comes from a argentine cream? x chocolate fox

the one with very small swirls on rump ( bad abyssinian) can from one the same colour x chocolate if i remember right

and then the show type one was from blues like herself.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It could just be because they carry chocolate. Chocolate makes other colours warm and a bit dingy looking in my experience. I get the same with my doves when they carry chocolate, the proper doves are a lovely clear pale bluey grey and the ones carrying chocolate are a dirty puddle colour by the time they're adults.

Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, thought I recognised her.

She is a lilac from my rumpwhite lines parents are both blues carrying chocolate. I havent selected for lilacs, just sort of an accident, so probably not what would be considered a good example of a lilac in colour although I have no idea having never seen one at show. Im now trying to seperate the blue and the chocolate genes in the rumpwhties which I made the mistake of mixing in the first place 

The show blue is such a beautiful colour, that blue wasnt from me too is it? May be from the same people who supplied me with my blues, looks to have the same sort of type.

The abyssinian blue (tan, I think I can see) looks to be a 'bad' blue, it is lacking the bold depth in the colour of the show type blues. It is to be expected of pet type mice as they havent had the advantage of selection over the last 100 years. Also I may be mistaken but is one of them a blue satin?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah i thought the chocolate would have something to do with the blues...

Yep Ian one of them is a satin, that is the one from the chocolate fox x argy cream .. he is very pet type but he is sooo handsom.

The show type one isnt from you, i have only had black and chocolate rumps from you and from the babys only had black and chocolate and pink eyed rumps and solids.

I dont know if i want to keep that line as solids or mix rumps into it yet?

Or even put satin into it?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow; that dark blue mousie is gorgeous!


----------

